# Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU?



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

What do you recommend for Ipod interface to a Blaupunk head unit
(Casablanca CD52)?
Seems the Blaupunkt connector gets bad reviews. Is the Ice LInk Plus still available? Are there any other options? Just an aux connector I suppose? 
Thanks!


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? (jamesn67)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? (jamesn67)*

I have a blaupunkt iPod adapter that just gets charging and direct audio but all controls are from the iPod non from the radio.


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? ([email protected])*

Ok, so the ice link isn't available in the US anymore then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? (jamesn67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesn67* »_Ok, so the ice link isn't available in the US anymore then?

correct, DICE electronics has replaced the Dension products in the US, however they do not support Blaupunkt


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? ([email protected])*

Ahh, that s*cks! Thanks.
So really the only Aux. connection choice is the blaupunkt unit then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? (jamesn67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesn67* »_Ahh, that s*cks! Thanks.
So really the only Aux. connection choice is the blaupunkt unit then?

we've got a really nice solution for your headunit, it plugs into the aux port and connects to the dock connector of your ipod, it will also charge you ipod for you, unfortunatly its a new product and not currently on our site call us @ 201 490 5015
I personaly installed on in my buddies mk3 with a blaupunkt headunit and he's really happy with it


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? ([email protected])*

I'll give you a call. Thanks!


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Question for Enfig...Ipod Interface with Blaupunk HU? (jamesn67)*

FYI,
Blaupunkt just released a connector that goes from the aux/CD changer input to the Ipod. Control remains with the Ipod. It also
charges the Ipod as well.


----------

